# 100% vg juice



## Skobbejak

As we found out that my wife is alergic to pg, skin reaction.
She didnt vape this weekend and it got better, but trying to vape again today and now the skin rash has reappeared.

Who sells 100% vg juices???? 
I realy need some juice asap, i got her some of joytech the peace and the grape, didn't realy like it, i dont want her to go back to stinkys! 

Can you get vg juice in more complex flavours?

I would realy appreciate all the help i can get in the matter!
Thanx


----------



## johan

@Skobbejak, if I'm not mistaken (please get confirmation), all Alien Visions e-juices are 100% VG - speak to @ShaneW (http://juicyjoes.co.za).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

you could always diy. its fun and rewarding. i only vape my own diy juices (sounds wrong i know)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Thanx guys!!!! Wil be at the vapemeet!! Just look for the guy with no hair and full of tattoos.... Lol

I will mail juicy joes now as i have a lekka order on the way from them aswell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff

Skobbejak said:


> As we found out that my wife is alergic to pg, skin reaction.
> She didnt vape this weekend and it got better, but trying to vape again today and now the skin rash has reappeared.
> 
> Who sells 100% vg juices????
> I realy need some juice asap, i got her some of joytech the peace and the grape, didn't realy like it, i dont want her to go back to stinkys!
> 
> Can you get vg juice in more complex flavours?
> 
> I would realy appreciate all the help i can get in the matter!
> Thanx



Coincidentally, I ran into a colleague last week who's non-smoking/vaping spouse had the same problem, and he's just using a little eGo.

Note: that there's not really a "100%" juice as almost all flavour concentrates come in PG, so the the juices are between 80 and 95% VG (Flavour level can be 5-15%, with a dash of distilled water to thin the VG down a bit to be more tank friendly).


----------



## Marzuq

Jacob_Ventura said:


> I sell 100%VG, all Natural and Organic E-juice. Will be at JHB Vapemeet. EC-Solutions.


I'm not certain of this but If I remember correctly it's frowned upon to punt products other than jn relevant sub forums. You may want to consider signing up as a vendor and having your own sub forum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Jacob_Ventura said:


> I sell 100%VG, all Natural and Organic E-juice. Will be at JHB Vapemeet. EC-Solutions.



Hi @Jacob_Ventura 
I see you are coming to the vape meet
Will let this one pass because you are new but in future, please bear in mind that no punting of products is allowed in the general threads. Thanks for picking this up @Marzuq 

Once youve registered as a supporting retailer you will get your own sub-forum where you can market your products

Welcome to the family

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Dude, u think he is only trying to help. I will buy from everyone and anyone who is willing to help me. Maby i should have posted my request for help in the "who has stock" thread? 
Im sorry if i did wrong.


----------



## Silver

Skobbejak said:


> As we found out that my wife is alergic to pg, skin reaction.
> She didnt vape this weekend and it got better, but trying to vape again today and now the skin rash has reappeared.
> 
> Who sells 100% vg juices????
> I realy need some juice asap, i got her some of joytech the peace and the grape, didn't realy like it, i dont want her to go back to stinkys!
> 
> Can you get vg juice in more complex flavours?
> 
> I would realy appreciate all the help i can get in the matter!
> Thanx



Hi @Skobbejak 
As @johan says, Bobas from Alien Visions is 100 percent VG and i think so too are their other juices
HHV can also be obtained in 100 percent VG

Also speak to @Oupa, he may be able to help you
Some of the other local juice manufacturers may also be able to mix you 100 percent VG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Anyway, any other suggestions for where to look or who can help with 100% or max vg juices?


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> Dude, u think he is only trying to help. I will buy from everyone and anyone who is willing to help me. Maby i should have posted my request for help in the "who has stock" thread?
> Im sorry if i did wrong.



My apologies @Skobbejak My intention was not to run down your thread. I realise the serious nature of your request as well as your wife's condition.


----------



## Skobbejak

Thanx silver!!! I will contact them asap!!!


----------



## Skobbejak

No worries dude. All 100%


----------



## Skobbejak

Will the 85-95% juices have the same affect?


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> No worries dude. All 100%



Thanks bro. Glad to hear. I hope you get some 100% VG juice real soon. @Oupa most likely will be able to sort you out but has about a 4 day waiting period for preparation. I'll check around in the morn to see if I can assist in finding you some tasty juice options. Maybe a little description of what your wide likes to help out with the search


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> Will the 85-95% juices have the same affect?



The of concentration will be much lower so the effects may still be the same but it will just take a little longer for it to show. This is dependant on how sensitive her reaction to PG is


----------



## Skobbejak

thanku very much! She just doest like tabacco! Everything els is game on!!! She is or was crazy about suicide bunny fight your fate and king crowns claim your throne, aswell as my 5pawn gambit and grandmaster. And the just CRAZY about vape alexirs nymphomaniac!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

If she has a pg allergy just remember that some flavorings are pg based. If she needs a nic fix you can always ask one of the sponsors to mix you some unflavored 100% vg juice.


----------



## Skobbejak

The rash was going away while she was vaping joytech!, but she vaped her normal juice from this morning, and the rash came back tonight. But the joytech she has, she doesnt realy like.... 
So thats why im trying to get more and different juices from different suppliers and or makes,


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm moving this thread to "Who has stock" so that vendors can chip in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW

Hi @Skobbejak 

As was said via PM, the AV juices I stock are 100% VG but unfortunately are all tobacco. Let her try Bobas or gorilla juice (which you ordered) as it's one of the least 'tobacco' tobacco vapes you gonna get. I have some non tobacco vapers that love it. 

I can order any of the Heathers in 100VG but this will only come with my next order and I can't confirm when that will be as yet as my last order only just arrived. 

Chat to @Oupa or @Melinda, they should be able to help alot sooner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skobbejak

Thanx everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

@Oupa from Vapourmountain does custom PG/VG ratios on request.
Just one more reason why I adore him!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan

@Skobbejak, we also do 100VG liquids, or any other ratio you would prefer.


----------



## VandaL

I believe Just B will also custom mix to your preferred ratio if you send them a mail. I personally use Grants Vanilla Custard 100% VG as my ADV(no allergy just love it), from what I've read it has a tiny % of PG in it for flavor but people who have an aversion to PG usually do fine with 80/20 VG/PG mixes

http://www.grantsvanillacustard.com/product/grants-vanilla-custard-100ml/


----------

